# Eclipse Keys



## yidaki (7. Juli 2004)

Ich weiß, daß die Frage nicht 100 %ig hierher gehört, aber da sich wohl in diesem Forum die meisten Eclipse Anhänger/Benutzer befinden dürften versuch ich einfach mal hier ne antwort zu finden.

Ist eigentlich ganz simpel.... ich benutze eclipse 3.0 und möchte durch eine tastenkombination eine textausgabe machen. Z.B. "Strg + shift + y" erzeugt mir ein "System.out.println("") ;"

Also ich kenne die vervollständigung durch strg + space, aber das ist eigentlich nicht gemeint..

gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Kennst du denn auch den Kürzel:

Sysout + Strg + Space ?
(Sysout ausgeschrieben und dann dahinter die Tastenkombo) ;

Ansonsten schau mal bei:

Window->Preferences -> Keys ... Unter Kategory wählst du source aus und dann kannst du mal wieder weiterprobieren.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (7. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von yidaki _
> *Ich weiß, daß die Frage nicht 100 %ig hierher gehört, aber da sich wohl in diesem Forum die meisten Eclipse Anhänger/Benutzer befinden dürften versuch ich einfach mal hier ne antwort zu finden.
> 
> Ist eigentlich ganz simpel.... ich benutze eclipse 3.0 und möchte durch eine tastenkombination eine textausgabe machen. Z.B. "Strg + shift + y" erzeugt mir ein "System.out.println("") ;"
> ...



Dürfte schwierig werden, Tastenkürzel/Tastenkombinationen zu finden, die noch nicht belegt sind, wie Du bei einem Blick in die Preferences->Keys feststellen wirst...
Aber das bringt mich auf eine Idee... ich sollte mal schauen, ob es in Eclipse Textbausteine gibt.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

>ich sollte mal schauen, ob es in Eclipse Textbausteine gibt.
Jup...!

Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Code Style -> Code templates
Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Editor -> Templates

Gruß Tom


----------



## yidaki (7. Juli 2004)

Super, danke für die Antworten!

Dann werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren....

gruß


----------

